# ?  ʳ

## Sky

http://kino-teatr.ua/ru/main/cinema_...a_id/212.phtml       (    ,   ..)

----------

?

----------


## LAEN

ֳ     - .

----------


## laithemmer

> ֳ     - .

       ,  ?!       !      ?!    ,      - -ʲ (  )!!

----------


## 23q

**:      ...    
   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*,       3D   ?  ,   ,    ...-...    3D   ...    ..    3D...  ,  ,   ...*

----------


## 23q

*Jedi_Lee*,     3, imax?         , 3  , ...  , 60-, 80-,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Jedi_Lee*,     3, imax?         , 3  , ...  , 60-, 80-,

       ,       ...     ,   ,  ,  -  ...      3D   ,  ...      ...  - ...,  3D     ,    3D.         3D     ,  ,     ...     ...      ,  ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

,   imax -     ,    .          (          ,   )) )

----------


## 23q

> ...

    ?   !  !      .(     )

----------


## grif871

,      5.

----------


## Sanjka129

?

----------


## Karen

- 
     .

----------

> 

     ?

----------

> ?

   ,     2  .       - ?     :)

----------


## Sky

**,     ?       - -.

----------


## Karen

> **,     ?       - -.

  ³    .

----------


## Sky

*Karen*,    .  .

----------


## pirvaluha

-   !!!     ))   !!!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - -

  ...  *Wizoria* 
... -  -   *MULTIPLEX*   ""?  - ?

----------

!         -      .        ,   

> 28     :
> ' .    10:20, 14:15, 18:10  22:05
>   .    12:15, 16:10  20:05

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !         -      .        ,

  ...      "  "       ,  ?

----------

*Jedi_Lee*,  ,   .       ,      ...   

> ,      .
>          . ֳ     ,      . 
> ! ʳ      .     . 
>    䳿   - multiplex.ua/promotion/47

     ,       18-10     (  ,     ,  ,        25- ,    -  )    .      ,        ))

----------


## 23q

? ?

----------

*23q*, .     ,   ,   .   - ,    .
    ,     . ,    ))   ,    ,     (    ,   )   ,   ,  ,     ,     -  ,          ,     ...

----------


## 23q

? ?       ?

----------

*23q*,    )) ,   . https://multiplex.ua/cinema/ekvator    21- .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ? ?       ?

  ...  -**   

> 18-10

  ...     ,      *22:05*?

----------


## 23q

GOOD, 60  SUPER LUX, 95 
    ,      7) )  )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...     -...         ,  - ,      - .

----------

> ...     ,      22:05?

  ))     (,      )    .   *Jedi_Lee*,  ))  - ,        .

----------


## Ljusinda

12-00.    40-45.,    ,   .      70-85 .   MULTIPLEX  "".   

> ,    ,    - ,

       MULTIPLEX     ,    .

----------


## oliviya16

,  )

----------


## Rozochka

-     !  !)

----------


## Karen

!

----------

imax    ?

----------


## ukrainian

,     ...

----------


## Vanka94

?

----------


## Sky

*Vanka94*,      https://wizoria.ua/poltavakolos/rozklad/ ,    ,  Google.com   .

----------


## codeps

?

----------

